# Dateiliste für Excel erstellen!



## funnytommy (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe sehr viele Kasetten, LPs und CDs! Nun hab ich mich endlich durchgerungen und alles digitaliesiert!
Ich hab die LPs eingespielt und als mp3s gespeichert und so auch bei den Kasetten und CDs! 

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe die Dateien in Ordner abgelegt, Ordner von A - Z und die Lieder sind nach Interpreten geordnet. Also z.b.: alle ACDC Lieder kommen in den Ordner A usw....
Ich möchte nun eine Excel Tabelle erstellen in der alle Lieder vorkommen und ich dann mithilfe des Spezialfilters bestimmte Lieder heraussuchen kann! Also so eine kleine Datenbank! (Weiß noch nicht ob mit Excel oder Acess!)
Nun ist es bei ungefähr 2000 Titeln sehr sehr mühsam wenn ich die Tabelle per Hand schreiben müsste! Ich suche also nach einen Programm oder so, welches mir die ganze Ordnerstruktur als *.txt oder *.xls ausgibt und ich dann eine Datenbank hab in der ich z.b. nach Jahr, Interpret usw...(MP3 Tags) sortieren, suchen und filtern kann!

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnten!

Danke schon mal jetzt für euer bemühen!

Gruß Tom


----------



## thekorn (8. Februar 2005)

Ich denke dieser Thread hilft dir weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133743.html 


Gruß
thekorn


----------



## funnytommy (8. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Link zum Thread!
...Ich bin wohl scheinbar zu doof um die Suchfunktion richtig zu nutzen! 
Aber eins ist bei dem anderen Thread noch nicht geklärt!
Und zwar wie man bei "mp3-Tag" in Tabellenkalkulation exportiert!
Aber nochmal Danke, das hat mir echt geholfen!

mfg tom


----------

